
Concise Checklist for a Agile Cloud Native Application Team - vkalladath
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/checklist-successful-agile-cloud-native-application-team-jeyaraj/
======
dvtrn
_Use Fibonacci series for estimation-When the team estimates user stories,
there is a level of uncertainty. While sizing, it is easier to make a decision
between 5 and 8, rather than 3 or 4 or 5 days._

Ok, but _why_ is it easier? Who is it easier for? The devs deciding how to
estimate their work? The scrum guy rolling up completed tickets?

Having been from team to team where estimates were a measure of effort, to a
measure of time spent in days to measure of necessity, I don't quite grok
_why_ this system is easier or better than using sequential numbers any more
than I grok what "estimates" should even mean-it varies as much between teams
as the term "devops engineer" does.

So why Fibonacci? Is it just "because Fibonacci"? Wouldn't it be better to
identify why some types of decision trees take longer to climb than other on
your team and orient your work estimation along _those_ lines?

------
alexraj
The estimation is done by the team, and when the numbers are sufficiently
apart, team can divide predictably. Let's say you have a six member team, when
estimates happen 4 can say 5, and 2 can say 8. Discussion happen, and we
finalize one between 5 or 8.

Consider same for a linear estimate. 2 will say 4 days, 1 will say 5 days, 2
will say 6 day, and 1 will say 8 days. How do you come to a conclusion now, it
surely needs more debate, to determine if it is 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 or 8.

If you do not like Fibonacci you can use powers of 2. Like 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, or
you can form your own sequence with numbers sufficiently apart. Since
Fibonacci standardized it we just use it. -Alexander Jayaraj

